# My Golf MK3 rear door speakers don't work.



## Raab900 (Jan 8, 2009)

I repaired broken wires in one of the doors and the speakers still don't work. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

Raab900 said:


> I repaired broken wires in one of the doors and the speakers still don't work. Any help would be appreciated.


Do you have access to a DMM? Is the radio actually outputting ac?


----------



## Raab900 (Jan 8, 2009)

*Additional info*

I was having problems with the stock radio...rear speakers stopped working, front left door speaker stopped working, and left dash speaker would only work after banging on the dash. Also my car alarm stopped working. I bought a new stereo (Kenwood KDC-X395) from Crutchfield and installed it with the Crutchfield install kit. I also repaired every wire in the front left door jam. When I did this, the alarm started working again and the front left door speakers started working again. Also the left dash speaker no longer cuts out. After fixing all that I checked the rear door wires and found that the ones in the left rear door were also broken. I repaired them but the speakers still don't work.


----------



## Raab900 (Jan 8, 2009)

NFrazier said:


> Do you have access to a DMM? Is the radio actually outputting ac?


What is DMM?


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

Raab900 said:


> What is DMM?


digital multimeter.

you can do acouple things.

1. try hooking up a speaker you know works in that door - determine if its the speaker.
2. try switching the left and right speaker leads on the deck to make sure its not the deck's amplifier.

Anything else you'll need a DMM to easily test.


----------



## Raab900 (Jan 8, 2009)

NFrazier said:


> digital multimeter.
> 
> you can do acouple things.
> 
> ...


I checked for power with a DMM and there is no power going to the rear speakers.


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

Raab900 said:


> I checked for power with a DMM and there is no power going to the rear speakers.


did u check AC or DC? Speaker leads are AC. DC will only confirm phase.


----------



## Raab900 (Jan 8, 2009)

NFrazier said:


> did u check AC or DC? Speaker leads are AC. DC will only confirm phase.


I have not. I will check that next. Thank you.


----------

